# Plant ID?



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

This is a very low growing plant. Anyone have an idea what it is?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Could it simply be a form of creeping myrtle?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's a speedwell of some type. Bird's eye speedwell looks like it has fuzzy leaves so I don't think it's that one.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, we have "corn speedwell" (veronica arvensis) and it is't that as your leaves are too round.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It is a 'Speedwell'.
http://www.wiseacre-gardens.com/plants/perennial/speedwell.html

One of my favorites.
It doesn't hurt anything and dies back as the summer heat comes on..


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Chickenista, why is it a favorite?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Because it is among the first things to bloom in my yard giving the pollinators something to nibble on in early spring and because it does fade away when it gets hot out.
It stays nice and small and doesn't bother anything.
And it is so very pretty to see it spreading out across the field.

Any little non damaging weed that blooms early, doesn't get big and woody and that goes away on it's own is awesome in my book.
Did I mention how pretty it is?


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Hm.. are the heart shaped leaves part of this flower? If so, I'm going to suggest you have a form of Labrador Violets. A wonderful ground cover, but it spreads like crazy! I'd rather have that than grass though... :shrug:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

It is Creeping Speedwell. With the rounded shape of those leaves and the flower color I'd say that is Creeping Speedwell _Veronica x Waterperry prostrata._ There are several varieties of creeping speedwell, they all make a lovely groundcover.

.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Naturelover, is that "Veronica x waterperry prostrata creeping speedwell" an "American speedwell? The information I found somewhere on the net says "American speedwell" is edible, flavors watercress and is quite nutritious. (I'm always interested in whether or not a new find is edible or medicinal.)


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

No, that's not an American speedwell. There are a LOT of different varieties of speedwells. American speedwell, _Veronica americana_ is not the same as the creeping speedwells. It has different leaves, different structure and stands more upright with flowers that grow in clusters up a stiff, upright stem, whereas the creeping speedwells are smaller and spread across the ground like a thready vine and the tiny flowers each grow on a single thread-like stem.

Here is some info about the _Vernonicas americana, officinalis and serpyllifolia,_ what they look like and their edibility.

http://northernbushcraft.com/topic.php?name=speedwell&region=ns&ctgy=edible_plants

As far as I know the creeping speedwells such as the type pictured in Darren's OP are not considered edible, nutritional or medicinal but they are not considered toxic either.

.


----------

